
Ask HN: Software scene in Hawaii or Astoria? - oceanghost
Hi HN,<p>I live in California, and after a crappy divorce, I&#x27;d like to get out of dodge.<p>I&#x27;ve always dreamed of living in Hawaii (I have family on the big island), and Astoria Oregon.<p>Can anyone tell me if its possible to find employment in these areas? And how one might go about such?
======
eip
Remote work bruh.

